
City of Augsburg offers mobility flat for 79 euros including carsharing (German) - doener
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/augsburg/Stadtwerke-bieten-Flatrate-an-Tram-Bus-Auto-und-Rad-ab-79-Euro-pro-Monat-id55454381.html
======
doener
For translation I recommend
[https://www.deepl.com/translator](https://www.deepl.com/translator)

